# Round lump on the chest



## loz1234 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a seven year old springer spaniel. He is in good health maybe a couple of kilos overweight. About two months ago we found a small pea sized lump on his chest. It is round and i can feel all around it. It has not grown at all but as it did not go i took him to the vet. The vet said she thinks its a fatty lump but they like to get all lumps biopsied, at a cost of 170.00 pounds. I would pay any amount of money out for my dog but i don,t want to fork out if its just to line vets pockets, has anyone else had a similar experience.

Regards


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

Its really your call with this one. A biopsy is the only way to get a definitive answer on this one.
If you don't get it done you risk that it could be something more serious.
If it was my dog, I would ask to have a fine needle aspirate to be done ( if it hasn't already) and if the results from that were ok I would opt to monitor it and not have it biopsied. It really is your decison though.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

My friend has the same problem her dog isn't as old though and is still to be neutered but they will do both for £150 or on its own it will cost the same, she went to other vets to see if she could get it done cheaper but it is basically the same price so he is booked in for both to be done at the same time in a few weeks.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

You know its there, just monitor and ck weekly if it grows rapidly them mebs remove.
Fatty lumps in the skin are quite common and often dont cause any probs...obviously you realise your dog is a lttle too heavy so pos decrease food increase exercise to keep trim and prevent more developing.
As long as its small and you can easily get your fingers round it i wouldnt worry and if my dog (who is insured) i would not bother.
The fine needle aspirate isnt something i rate at all, it gives you possible results that it could be... very rare they come back and say its x or y! waste of money when for slightly more you can have the whole lump removed and if removed why test...its gone! Only test if suspicious of something sinister.
Dont see why you should spend more than you need to....fine if the insurance company paying but not if its out of your own pocket!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

loz1234 said:


> I have a seven year old springer spaniel. He is in good health maybe a couple of kilos overweight. About two months ago we found a small pea sized lump on his chest. It is round and i can feel all around it. It has not grown at all but as it did not go i took him to the vet. The vet said she thinks its a fatty lump but they like to get all lumps biopsied, at a cost of 170.00 pounds. I would pay any amount of money out for my dog but i don,t want to fork out if its just to line vets pockets, has anyone else had a similar experience.
> 
> Regards


My first springer had one on his chest it was soft and i could feel all round it, the vet said his was a fatty lump and measured it as i was imagining it had gown and kept taking him back so decided to measure it so he could prove it hadnt got bigger. He did say some are prone to fatty lumps so wouldnt take it out as he could have got lots in time.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

The only sensible reply to this is take your vet's advice and get the lump checked out properly.

I would have hoped that any pet lover would not even need to ask this question on an internet forum


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

My concern would not be finances, more the risk of a GA for something which is more than likely to be completely harmless. Lipomas(fatty lumps) have a characteristic soft, moveable feel to them and are extremely common.
Though perhaps for peace of mind, and to be certain, it might be worth doing


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

kirksandallchins said:


> The only sensible reply to this is take your vet's advice and get the lump checked out properly.
> 
> I would have hoped that any pet lover would not even need to ask this question on an internet forum


Thats a bit harsh. Some people have insurance, some people would find it hard to raise £170, for most of us it would make a dent in the budget. The OP is just asking people's opinions.


----------



## loz1234 (Jul 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by kirksandallchins 
The only sensible reply to this is take your vet's advice and get the lump checked out properly.

I would have hoped that any pet lover would not even need to ask this question on an internet forum:

Thank you for all your advice. And to kirksandallchins Firstly i am a concerned pet lover and would pay whatever was needed but it does not mean that i need to pay over the odds for a procedure i am sensible not stupid. your remark is uncalled for, this site is for advice not for you to make people un welcome and may put people of asking a question in the future. I was only asking others advice. To everyone else who kindly gave advice, i took my dog first thing this morning to another vet who took a test with with needle and looked at the slide which he concluded to be a fatty lump. This said it put my mind at rest and was approx 1/4 of the other vets price. Thank you again for all your advice.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My vets dont even consider checking out fatty lumps. They are so common it would be ridiculous to put the dog through a biopsy every time. My older dog has had a big one on her chest since she was about 9. I did remark on it to the vet when she was vaccinated and he showed no interest in it. She has one on her abdomen as well now. They dont do any harm. My husband has a lot too and did get two quite unsightly ones removed on his arm.


----------



## lovespringerspaniels.com (May 6, 2009)

Hi there
This has happened with both of my Springers at around the same age and they have always been fatty lumps. I have had them checked out by the vet and all was well.

Love Springer Spaniels - Tips and ideas on owning a Springer Spaniel


----------

